# Kein Vertragsschluss bei outlets.de



## sascha (21 März 2010)

> Wer auf der Seite outlets.de seine Daten einträgt, schließt keinen wirksamen  Vertrag ab und muss deshalb auch nicht bezahlen. Das hat das Amtsgericht Leipzig (Beschluss v. 03.02.2010 - Az. 118 C 10105/09) festgestellt.



Gericht: Kein Vertragsschluss bei outlets.de: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

